# Battery Problems?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

These are all electrical. First, get the Negative Battery Cable changed per http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html. If the problems continue then replace the battery.


----------



## flex2709 (Sep 25, 2016)

i had that replaced before for having battery issues too. so i guess i will replace the battery then thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We have been having a rash of battery failures. When the Negative Battery Cable goes bad it puts more stress on the battery to provide the same current, leading to earlier battery failure.


----------



## flex2709 (Sep 25, 2016)

o ok thanks alot yeah was wondering why all of a sudden it was acting up, had a hunch my batteries life was ending so thanks for the clarification now i can just simply replace it sooner


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> We have been having a rash of battery failures. When the Negative Battery Cable goes bad it puts more stress on the battery to provide the same current, leading to earlier battery failure.


Whenever I go to place that sells automotive batteries, they have a ton of them, kind of hints a lot of people are having battery problems.


Poor electrical connections never fully charges the battery, when its not fully charged it sulfates. Also the battery is the only filter for the alternator, can't spend a buck extra for a linear circuit, constantly switching on and off as many as 400 times per second, when ti does switch off generates a large electrical spike that can really screw up your electrical system.

Yet another problem is putting the voltage regulator inside the alternator, the old guys new this, charging voltage requirements very considerably with temperature around 13 mv/*C, a hundred degree shift is 1.3 volts, huge difference for a battery. Use to put the voltage regular, temperature compensate right next to the battery, but inside of the alternator, seeing the super heat on the inside, this under charges the batteries.

Engineers know this stuff, ancient history, but bean counters are in charge just to save a couple of wires, also very good for new battery sales. 

Point contact relays are the latest new problem, one tiny spec of debris, don't make good contact, we use to use wiping self cleaning contacts. Ignition relay is the key one, some complained about radiator fan problems. What's wrong with a non-working fan? Engine overheats and cracks that aluminum head. Another newer created problem that wasn't a problem before.


----------

